# History of American Wars and Warfare Concepts



## LeGenD

The United States (US) has fought many wars and became the most powerful country in the world. This thread provides an overview of American wars and their respective outcomes. This thread also disclose American warfare theories and concepts that were adopted to plan and fight limited-scale wars in post World War II times.

*American military publications in following link:*



CMH Publications Catalog



*DETAILS of major wars in following link:*

http://www.historycentral.com/wars.html

*American KIA statistics of major wars from 1775 to 2022 in following link:*









United States: war fatalities1775-2022 | Statista


The American Civil War is the conflict with the largest number of American military fatalities in history.




www.statista.com





*War outcomes in American context:*

The US altered political landscape of a particular region = *VICTORY* = *BLUE* (Use of force); *PURPLE* (Other methods)
The opposing side recovered in a particular region or altered political landscape of a particular region = *DEFEAT* = *RED*
Victorious Camp in American Civil War = *GREEN*
Controversy = *ORANGE*

------ ------ ------

*1. REVOLUTIONARY WAR
THE WAR FOR INDEPENDENCE*


OpponentThe British EmpireAlliesFranceDuration1775 - 1783Outcome*American victory *with Treaty of Paris [1]

From [1]:_ "This treaty, signed on September 3, 1783, between the American colonies and Great Britain, ended the American Revolution and formally recognized the United States as an independent nation."_

*World Conflict situation*

From [1]:_ "The American War for Independence (1775-1783) was actually a world conflict, involving not only the United States and Great Britain, but also France, Spain, and the Netherlands. The peace process brought a nascent United States into the arena of international diplomacy, playing against the largest and most established powers on earth."_

*Map of the United States post Treaty of Paris*







*References*






Milestones: 1750–1775 - Office of the Historian


history.state.gov 3.0 shell




history.state.gov













Overview of the American Revolutionary War


The American Revolutionary War is forever ingrained within our American identity, and provides all Americans a sense of who we are, or, at the very least, who we should be. Our forefathers fought for liberty, freedom, and republican ideals the likes of which had never before been seen in any...




www.battlefields.org







https://www.loc.gov/classroom-materials/united-states-history-primary-source-timeline/american-revolution-1763-1783/



*Comments

1. *USA is the only former colony of the mighty British Empire that fought for its independence and accomplished its objective in this manner. American (settlers) were good at fighting on average and decided to formulate a separate nation due to mistreatment from the British.

*2.* Territorial disputes with the British and Spanish were far from settled yet which led to additional wars in the region:






*2. WAR OF 1812
THE WAR FOR EXPANSION OF THE HOMELAND*


OpponentThe British Empire*AlliesDuration1812 - 1815 (3 years)Outcome*American victory* with Treaty of Ghent [1]

From [1]: _"This "Treaty of Peace and Amity Between the United States and Great Britain" was signed on December 24, 1814. It ended the War of 1812, fought between Great Britain and the United States."_

*Decisive battle*






*References*






Milestones: 1801–1829 - Office of the Historian


history.state.gov 3.0 shell




history.state.gov













A Brief Overview of the War of 1812


The War of 1812 brought the United States onto the world's stage in a conflict that ranged throughout the American Northeast, Midwest, and Southeast, into...




www.battlefields.org










NMAH | The War of 1812


Although its events inspired one of the nation’s most famous patriotic songs, the War of 1812 is a relatively little-known war in American history.



amhistory.si.edu





https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-10-things-you-didnt-know-about-the-war-of-1812-102320130/

*Comments

1.* USA actually fought a 4-front war with the British, Canada, Red Indian tribes, and the Spanish to reshape political landscape of the region.

*2.* This is the only war in history in which an opponent managed to burn the White House (the center of American politics and power).






*3. MEXICAN - AMERICAN WAR
THE WAR FOR EXPANSION OF THE HOMELAND*


OpponentMexican EmpireAlliesDuration1846 - 1848 (2 years)Outcome*American victory* with Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo [1]

From [1]:_ "The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo, that brought an official end to the Mexican-American War (1846-1848), was signed on February 2, 1848, at Guadalupe Hidalgo, a city north of the capital where the Mexican government had fled with the advance of U.S. forces. By its terms, Mexico ceded 55 percent of its territory, including parts of present-day Arizona, California, New Mexico, Texas, Colorado, Nevada, and Utah, to the United States. Mexico relinquished all claims to Texas, and recognized the Rio Grande as the southern boundary with the United States." _

*Map of the United States post Treaty of Gualalupe Hidalgo*






*References*






A Continent Divided: The U.S.-Mexico War


The U.S. - Mexico War (1846-1848) is the largest and most significant armed struggle between two nations in the western hemisphere. Learn more about this historical event by browsing source materials from the United States and Mexico such as proclamations, graphics, letters, and diaries from the...




library.uta.edu







https://www.loc.gov/rr/program/bib/mexicanwar/











The Mexican American War | American Experience | PBS


Determined to acquire the land, Polk sent American troops to Texas in January of 1846 to provoke the Mexicans into war.



www.pbs.org





*Comments*

The US - Mexico War (1846 - 1848) is the largest and most significant armed struggle between two nations in the western hemisphere. See references above for more information.

*4. CIVIL WAR
DARK TIMES*


American factionsUnion

versus

ConfederateAlliesDuration1861 - 1865 (4 years)Outcome*Union victory*

*References*









A Brief Overview of the American Civil War


The Civil War of 1861-1865 determined what kind of nation the United States would be.




www.battlefields.org










LibGuides: American Civil War: About


LibGuides: American Civil War: About




westportlibrary.libguides.com













37 maps that explain the American Civil War


150 years after Abraham Lincoln's assassination, these maps explain the origins of the Civil War, why the North won, and how the war transformed the United States.




www.vox.com





*Comments 

1.* Americans turned their guns on each other this time (over the issue of legitimacy of slavery) and a brutal civil war ensued:






*2.* Between 1861 and 1865, 10,000 battles and engagements were fought across the continent, from Vermont to the New Mexico Territory, and beyond. The four-year struggle between north and south made heroes of citizen soldiers, forever changed the role of women in society, and freed more than 3 million slaves. In the end, 620,000 or more Americans were left dead in its wake. See references above for more information.

*5. SPANISH - AMERICAN WAR
BECOMING A GREAT POWER*


OpponentSpanish EmpireAlliesDuration1898 (3 months)Outcome*American victory* with Treaty of Paris [1]

*Decisive battle*






Battle of Santiago Bay


The Battle of Santiago Bay By late June it seemed almost certain that Santiago de Cuba, and the Spanish squadron of Adm. PascualCervera y Topete, would be captured. The North Atlantic Fleet instituted a rigorous and effective round-the-clock blockade of the harbor and in late June the United...




www.history.navy.mil










*References*






Milestones: 1866–1898 - Office of the Historian


history.state.gov 3.0 shell




history.state.gov







https://loc.gov/rr/hispanic/1898/intro.html





The Spanish-American War and Its Consequences [ushistory.org]








Spanish-American War - Ohio History Central







ohiohistorycentral.org













The Spanish-American War in the Philippines and the Battle for Manila | American Experience | PBS


Congress approved President McKinley's request for a declaration of war on April 25, 1898; yet the Spanish-American War was the culmination of decades of pressure toward U.S. expansionism.



www.pbs.org










American Imperialism: The Spanish-American War | DPLA


The Digital Public Library of America brings together the riches of America’s libraries, archives, and museums, and makes them freely available to the world.




dp.la





*Comments

1. *Accident on and subsequent loss of the USS Maine in Havana, Cuba on February 15, 1898 set the stage for this war.



Special Report - Videos



*2.* USA was able to cement its reputation as a "world power" by liberating several colonies of the Spanish Empire such as Cuba, Puerto Rico, Guam, and the Philippines. Spanish Empire was one of the greatest in the world for centuries.

*6. WORLD WAR I
RESHAPING EUROPE*


OpponentsCentral Powers (Germany; Austria-Hungary; Ottoman Empire; Bulgaria)AlliesFrance; The British Empire; Russia; Italy; JapanDuration1914 - 1918 (4 straight years)Outcome*Allied victory* with Treaty of Versailles [1]

From [1]: _"After four years of devastating fighting, the First World War came to an end in 1919 in Versailles. The treaty, which represented “peace” for some and a “diktat” for others, also sowed the seeds of the Second World War, which would break out twenty years later."_

*List of battles involving American troops*



World War I Campaigns | U.S. Army Center of Military History



*References*






Milestones: 1914–1920 - Office of the Historian


history.state.gov 3.0 shell




history.state.gov





*Comments*

American intervention in 1917 ensured victory of Allied bloc (Russia; France; British Empire; and satellites) over Axis powers. Over 2 million American troops were deployed on the front-lines to help turn the tide. However, American intervention was restricted to the battlefield across Europe.

*7. WORLD WAR II
SAVING THE WORLD*


OpponentsAxis Powers (Germany; Italy; Japan)AlliesThe British Empire; Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR); ChinaDuration1939 - 1945 (6 straight years)Outcome*Allied victory* with occupation and subsequent reconditioning of the Axis Powers

*Pacific War (1942 - 1945)*

Japanese assault on Pearl Harbor in 1941 set the stage for American intervention in this war.






*Major combat operations in the WEST*

Operation Torch (1942)






Operation Torch: Invasion of North Africa


The Allied invasion of French North Africa in November 1942 was intended to draw Axis forces away from the Eastern Front, thus relieving pressure on the hard-pressed Soviet Union. The operation was a compromise between U.S. and British planners as the latter felt that the American-advocated...




www.history.navy.mil





Operation Avalanche (1943)






Landings at Salerno, Italy


After victories in North Africa in May 1943, the Allied high command looked to open a second front against the Axis on the European continent. Normandy was the first choice, but British insistence that a cross-channel attack would not be successful until 1944 left the Western Allied leadership...




www.history.navy.mil





Operation Overlord (1944)






Operation Overlord (D-Day): June 1944


Invasion of Normandy, France (Codename: Operation Overlord) On June 6, 1944, in Operation Overlord, the Allied forces landed troops on Normandy beaches for the largest amphibious assault in history, beginning the march eastward to defeat Germany. In a larger strategic sense, the successful...




www.history.navy.mil





*List of battles involving American troops*

US-led forces produced significant battlefield effects and played a key role in downfall of the Axis Powers around the world.



World War II - Asiatic-Pacific Theater Campaigns | U.S. Army Center of Military History



*References*



https://www.loc.gov/classroom-materials/united-states-history-primary-source-timeline/great-depression-and-world-war-ii-1929-1945/world-war-ii/



*Comments

1.* American Lend-Lease Act made it possible for the USSR to defeat German forces in the East:

https://historyplex.com/lend-lease-act-1941-facts-summary-significance

*2.* World War II led to creation of the Global Order in which USA and USSR were respective superpowers. This situation set the stage of Cold War between them (see section 8 below).

*8. COLD WAR 
THE CLASH OF CIVILIZATIONS*


OpponentsUnion of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR)AlliesVariousDuration1947 - 1991OutcomeOutcome # 1: South Korea is liberated by US-led forces (Mission Accomplished)
Outcome # 2: North Korea is preserved by China (Communist Victory)
Outcome # 3: Cuba is denuclearized with coercive diplomacy (Mission Accomplished)
Outcome # 4: South Vietnam is annexed by North Vietnam (Communist Victory)
Outcome # 5: Afghanistan is liberated by US-backed Mujahideen (Mission Accomplished)
Outcome # 6: Noriega regime is dismantled in Panama (Mission Accomplished)
Final Outcome: *American victory* with dissolution of the USSR









Who Won the Cold War?


The U.S. and Soviet Union fought the Cold War for 45 years via proxy wars and a near-complete polarization of the rest of the world. But did either side really win?




history.howstuffworks.com













The US Victory in the Cold War: Economic Strength, Foreign Policy Triumph or Both?


The economic strength of the US alone was not enough to secure victory, and the US foreign policy was frequently counter-productive. But when the disparity in economic strength was utilised by the US foreign policy it enabled the US to have a clear advantage over its enemy and negotiate from a...




www.e-ir.info













Ronald Reagan and the Cold War: What Mattered Most - Texas National Security Review


Scholars, like contemporary observers, continue to argue heatedly over the quality of President Ronald Reagan’s strategy, diplomacy, and leadership. This paper focuses on a fascinating paradox of his presidency: By seeking to talk to Soviet leaders and end the Cold War, Reagan helped to win it...




tnsr.org







https://www.loc.gov/exhibits/archives/sovi.html



*Associated fronts and/or engagements:-

8.1. North Korea*


OpponentsNorth Korea; USSR; ChinaAlliesVariousDuration1950 - 1953OutcomeOutcome # 1: North Korea is preserved by China
Final Outcome: *Allied victory* with Armistice Agreement for the Restoration of the South Korean State

*Main thread*









The Korean War (1950 - 1953) - a visual guide


BACKGROUND North Korea and South Korea were split across the 38th parallel by USSR and USA after World War 2. USSR helped transform North Korea into an organized communist state with well-equipped armed forces in the (1945 - 1950) period. USA did not pay much attention to security needs...



defence.pk





*References*





__





Loading…






www.jstor.org









__





View of China, the Soviet Union, and the Korean War: From an Abortive Air War Plan to a Wartime Relationship | Journal of Conflict Studies






journals.lib.unb.ca







Korean War Campaigns | U.S. Army Center of Military History



*Comments*

China prevented downfall of North Korea with its military might (Chinese success story), but US-led forces managed to liberate South Korea from communist forces and ensure its independence.

*8.2. Cuban Missile Crises*


OpponentsCuba; USSRAlliesDuration1962 (13 days)Outcome*American (coercive diplomacy) victory*

*References*






Milestones: 1961–1968 - Office of the Historian


history.state.gov 3.0 shell




history.state.gov





*Comments*

Soviet Union agreed to remove its nuclear umbrella from Cuba in-exchange of assurance from the USA to not invade Cuba and denuclearize Turkey.

*8.3. Vietnam*


OpponentsNorth Vietnam; Cambodia; LaosAlliesDuration1955 - 1973OutcomeOutcome # 1: Use of force to compel North Vietnam to sign *Paris Peace Accords* and allow American withdrawal from the region in 1973.
Final Outcome: North Vietnam annexed South Vietnam in 1975. 

*Perspective*



Spoiler: My analysis of the Vietnam War



*Vietnam War in retrospective*

USA fought a war in Vietnam in the 1960s when its military technologies were nothing like in 1991 (vs. Iraq) and beyond. Vietcong and American troops could NOT defeat each other due to *technological limitations* and *geographical factors* and were *locked in a stalemate* for a long period of time.

*Technological limitations*

For perspective; USAF could *NOT* knock out a Vietnamese bridge (Dragon's Jaw) with "standard munitions" for a long period of time in Vietnam:

_"At the outset of the Vietnam War, the US Joint Chiefs of Staff rated the Dragon’s Jaw as No. 14 on the list of the most important targets in North Vietnam. It carried the only railroad in the North Vietnamese panhandle and was a key link in the supply route supporting the war in the south. When the Rolling Thunder air campaign began in 1965, the bridge was selected for early attack.

On April 3, 1965, Lt. Col. Robinson Risner led a strike force of almost 80 aircraft from bases in Vietnam and Thailand against the Dragon’s Jaw. The actual attack was conducted by 31 F-105s from Korat Air Base in Thailand, half of them carrying Bullpup missiles and half with 750-pound general-purpose bombs.

Planners had expected the attack to drop the bridge. However, neither the missiles nor the bombs caused any appreciable damage. One pilot said the Bullpups, which had lightweight 250-pound warheads, simply “bounced off” the target.

The next day, Risner led a restrike by 46 F-105s. This time, they left the Bullpups at home and hit the bridge with some 300 bombs, but the results were no better than before. Two further strikes in May closed the bridge briefly for repairs. Large mines, dropped upriver by transport aircraft, floated into the bridge abutments but they had little effect.

By 1972, the Air Force and the Navy had sent 871 sorties against the Dragon’s Jaw, losing 11 aircraft but failing to knock out the bridge._






The Emergence of Smart Bombs | Air & Space Forces Magazine


Precision-guided munitions in Vietnam wrote the book on ground attack.




www.airforcemag.com





*Geographical factors*





Source: https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Topographic-map-of-Vietnam_fig1_233808418





Source: https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn11483-coastal-living-a-growing-global-threat/

Vietnamese geography prevents mechanized thrusts in numerous sectors of the country. USA had *NO* choice but to use helicopters to insert troops in such sectors to confront Vietcong forces and/or to conduct bombing runs in numerous sectors to soften Vietcong infrastructure. American troops could win battles but gains on the ground remained limited.

*Locked in a stalemate*

Major battles of the war and their respective outcomes are identified as follows:


Battle of la Drang1965IndecisiveBattle of Khe Sanh1968IndecisiveVietcong's Tet offensive1968Victory (US-led forces repel attack of Vietcong)Operation Apache Snow including the battle of Hamburger hill1969Victory (US-led forces secure _thung lũng A Sầu_ region _*but*_ are withdrawn due to political reasons).

Although American military forces could win battles, Vietcong remained intact and launched Easter Offensive in another show of force to weaken South Vietnam in 1972.

*Negotiations*

Nixon administration was under domestic pressure to bring an end to war in Vietnam and ordered drawdown of American troops to signal its intent to do the needful but Vietcong saw an opportunity in this development to launch its Easter Offensive to weaken South Vietnam in 1972. This put Nixon administration in a predicament and it authorized use of overwhelming force to stop Vietcong in its tracks and bring it to the negotiation table instead: Operation Linebacker II was launched to achieve desired outcome in this case.









Operation Linebacker II - The B-52s go to Hanoi, 1972 - Animated


Near the end of the Vietnam War and with time against him, President Nixon decides to use overwhelming military force to bring the North Vietnamese to the ne...




www.youtube.com





Improvements in American military technology such as emergence of smart bombs made it possible for the USAF to achieve results that were NOT possible before. For example, USAF used smart bombs on the Vietnamese bridge Dragon's Jaw for a change:

_The F-4s hit the bridge with 26 laser-guided bombs, several of them heavy 3,000-pounders, and did what all of the previous attacks had not been able to do. According to an Air Force review of the action, “The western span of the bridge had been knocked completely off its 40 foot thick concrete abutment and the bridge superstructure was so critically disfigured and twisted that rail traffic would come to a standstill for at least several months.”_






The Emergence of Smart Bombs | Air & Space Forces Magazine


Precision-guided munitions in Vietnam wrote the book on ground attack.




www.airforcemag.com













The North Vietnamese Bridge That Took Seven Years to Destroy


The road and railway bridge at Thanh Hoa south of Hanoi spanned the Ma River and was a vital link in the movement of communist troops and supplies. For the better part of a decade, U.S. Navy, Marine and Air Force aviators braved the flak-filled skies over North Vietnam on missions to destroy the...




www.historynet.com





- and Dragon's Jaw collapsed.

Operation Linebacker II showed that it was possible to defeat Vietcong but Nixon administration was not interested to stay on course.



My analysis shows that American military was learning from its battlefield experiences and began to produce results in every battle that was fought in Vietnam since 1968. More importantly, a new generation of technologies emerged and could be employed to devastating effect in Operation Linebacker II in 1972 - this operation showed that technological supremacy could help turn the tide of war in Vietnam but domestic pressure on Nixon administration to give up on Vietnam was immense and it followed through.

---






Dereliction of Duty: Lyndon Johnson, Robert McNamara, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and the Lies That Led to Vietnam


By Charles E. Neu and H. R. McMaster, Published on 04/13/18



digital-commons.usnwc.edu





*References*









School of Advanced Military Studies Monographs







cgsc.contentdm.oclc.org










The Limits of Airpower or the Limits of Strategy: The Air Wars in Vietnam and Their Legaci


For most of the world’s population, America’s air wars in Vietnam are now ancient history. The first U.S. bombing raids against North Vietnam, conducted in response to attacks by North Vietnamese



ndupress.ndu.edu







Nixon's peace with honor - The Vietnam War and Its Impact



*Comments

1.* Although American military forces were able to win battles in Vietnam, American leaders did not capitalize on such gains (see "My analysis of the Vietnam War" part above).

*2.* Vietnam War provided valuable lessons for restructuring and re-equipping American military to fight a competent adversary much more effectively at some point in the future. Vietnam War was particularly instructive for re-equipping American military forces and revisiting American battle doctrine in subsequent years.






AirLand Battle Doctrine - MERIP


The US Army has recently adopted an aggressive new warfighting doctrine called AirLand Battle. Its precepts now constitute the Army’s basic “how to fight” principles for a decade of “intense, deadly, and costly” battles. The Middle East is one of three major theaters—along with Europe and...




merip.org







https://www.jstor.org/stable/resrep13949





https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/14702436.2022.2132232



*8.4. Afghanistan*


OperationOperation CycloneAlliesPakistanDuration1979 - 1989Outcome*Allied (proxy) victory* with *Geneva Accords of 1988 *

US made the war unwinnable for the Soviet Union in Afghanistan by providing massive assistance to the Mujahideen with collaboration of Pakistan.

*References*



https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.2307/2657738








Afghan War and the Stinger Saga: Lt. Col. (R) Mahmood Ahmed Ghazi Y. Bt.: 9789699225154: Amazon.com: Books


Afghan War and the Stinger Saga [Lt. Col. (R) Mahmood Ahmed Ghazi Y. Bt.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Afghan War and the Stinger Saga



www.amazon.com





*Comments*

Some of the Mujahideen banded together to establish Al-Qaeda Network in 1988. This development would set the stage for another war in Afghanistan (see section 11 below).

*8.5. Panama*


EnemyNoriega regimeOperationOperation Just CauseAlliesDuration1989 - 1990 (42 days)Outcome*American victory* (Noriega regime is dismantled in Panama)

This was the largest and most complex military operation since Vietnam.

*Perspective*






Operation Just Cause: A Historical Analysis


On September 7, 2007, seventeen years after Manuel Noriega’s violent removal from power in Panama, a legal order for his release was issued in Miami; however, to this day, the former Panamanian strongman remains imprisoned in a Florida jail as both France and Panama battle for him to be...



www.coha.org





---









The truth behind US’ Operation Just Cause in Panama


The more history that can be exhumed, the harder it will be for the US to hide behind noble intentions in the future.




www.aljazeera.com





---






Building a new world order : "Operation Just Cause" and the construction of a post-Cold War American foreign policy | Whitman College







arminda.whitman.edu





---









3 Little-Known Stories from Operation Just Cause


Rick Astley’s “Never Gonna Give You Up” as psychological warfare? Operation Just Cause was a campaign to oust Panamanian narco-dictator Manuel Noriega from power. This list covers the song, a bloodthirsty paramilitary group, and USASOC’s first successful hostage-rescue mission.




www.coffeeordie.com





*References*









Operation Just Cause and the U.S. Policy Process


This Note examines the policy process that led the United States to intervene in Panama.




www.rand.org













Army Aviation in Operation Just Cause


At 0100, 20 December 1989, aircraft belonging to the 1st Battalion, 228th Aviation Task Force HAWK 160th Special Operations Aviation Group ABN and the 1st Battalion, 82nd Aviation deployed throughout the Republic of Panama to conduct air assaults and attack operations to initiate Operation JUST...



apps.dtic.mil













Operation Just Cause: Lessons for Operations Other Than War


The study of past operations is helpful in defining U.S. Army roles and functions in military operations other than war (OOTW) and in assessing the range of missions and requirements the Army is likely to face in the future.




www.rand.org










Research Guide Homepage: Battle SOUTHCOM: Operation Just Cause


Research Guide Homepage: Battle SOUTHCOM: Operation Just Cause




intellibrary.libguides.com





*9. Iraq*


OperationOperation Desert StormAlliesVariousDuration1991 (45 days)Outcome*US-led coalition victory* with Liberation of Kuwait

*Perspective*









How The Tomahawk Missile Shocked The World In The Gulf War | Battlezone | War Stories


During the First Gulf War, coalition forces unleashed a massive assaults on Iraqi forces. At the heart of these attacks was a new weapon....the Tomahawk Miss...




www.youtube.com





*References*









Desert Storm at 30: Aerospace Power and the U.S. Military - War on the Rocks


Feb. 28 marked the 30th anniversary of the end of offensive operations in Operation Desert Storm. Desert Storm was a sustained 43-day air campaign



warontherocks.com





*Comments

1.* US-led coalition defeated Iraq in the war (and liberated Kuwait by extension) through combination of a well-planned military operation involving a deception plan and tactics and technological supremacy with surprises in the mix.

*2. *This is the FIRST war in which US applied its *AirLand Battle Doctrine* to devastating effect.









Airland Battle Doctrine


Contents-- Evolution of AirLand Battle The Post-Vietnam Era, The Starry Reforms, Soviet Weaknesses Principal Features of the AirLand Concept Corps Perspective, The Operational Level, Decentralized Execution of Mission- Type Orders, Integrated Battle, Extended Battlefield, New Technology...



apps.dtic.mil













The Evolution of U.S. Army Doctrine: from Active Defense to Airland Battle and Beyond


This study explains the recent evolution of U.S. Army doctrine. During the last two decades, the Army revised its capstone manual--FM 100-5, Operations--three times in 1976, 1982, and 1986. A fourth revision is underway in 1991. This thesis chronicles the change in doctrine by analyzing the...



apps.dtic.mil





*10**. Yugoslavia*


OperationOperation Allied ForceAlliesVariousDuration1999 (78 days)Outcome*US-led coalition victory *with Liberation of Kosovo

*Perspective*

Yugoslavian A2/AD arrangements were among the finest in Europe shaped by lessons drawn from Operation Desert Storm with a network of radar systems that were collectively optimized to detect Low Observable (LO) aircraft and cruise missiles. Earliest examples of IMAD setups in fact.

_"Air Force and NATO aircraft faced significantly more effective air defenses than what they had recently encountered in Iraq, and pilots were initially instructed to stay above 15,000 feet to minimize risk."_









1999 - Operation Allied Force


NATO's air campaign against the former Republic of Yugoslavia (FRY) and its forces deployed in Kosovo. During this operation NATO used a wide range of aircraft and naval weapons against the FRY.



www.afhistory.af.mil





But NATO humbled Yugoslavian A2/AD arrangements and lost only two aircraft over Yugoslavia:

_"After 65 days of operations, NATO had lost to enemy fire only two aircraft–an F-117 and an F-16–with no casualties."_





__





Washington Watch: Victory in Kosovo | Air & Space Forces Magazine


In late May, NATO shifted gears in Operation Allied Force. The air campaign soon saw the results of th




www.airandspaceforces.com





B-2A bomber proved its mettle in Yugoslavia:

_"The combat effectiveness of the B-2 was proved in Operation Allied Force, where it was responsible for destroying 33 percent of all Serbian targets in the first eight weeks, by flying nonstop to Kosovo from its home base in Missouri and back."_









B-2 Spirit


The B-2 Spirit is a multi-role bomber capable of delivering both conventional and nuclear munitions. A dramatic leap forward in technology, the bomber represents a major milestone in the U.S. bomber



www.af.mil





_"In its first combat test, the B-2 bomber defeated not only the Serbian air defense system but also the critics who for years had insisted it would not work as advertised or would never be risked in real war."_





__





With Stealth in the Balkans | Air & Space Forces Magazine


The performance of the B-2 exceeded the expectations of even its most ardent fan.




www.airandspaceforces.com





*Related Discussion*






Russian Air Force Is Very Effective In Ukraine


Poor operational performance and tactics - inadequate real world experience or relevant training other than very senior pilots. Non existent cooperation with combined force elements - even coordinating within VKS has been terrible. Lastly, the entire operational plan and execution was poor...



defence.pk





*References*









Kosovo Air Campaign (March-June 1999)


NATO launched an air campaign, Operation Allied Force, in March 1999 to halt the humanitarian catastrophe that was then unfolding in Kosovo. The decision to intervene followed more than a year of fighting within the province and the failure of international efforts to resolve the conflict by...




www.nato.int










Operation Allied Force


On 24 March 1999, North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) launched air campaign Operation Allied Force against the Federal Republic of Yugoslavia to stop the humanitarian catastrophe that was then unfolding in Kosovo. The campaign was launched after all diplomatic avenues had failed. Operation...




www.history.navy.mil













1999 - Operation Allied Force


NATO's air campaign against the former Republic of Yugoslavia (FRY) and its forces deployed in Kosovo. During this operation NATO used a wide range of aircraft and naval weapons against the FRY.



www.afhistory.af.mil













Operation Allied Force: Lessons for the Future


RAND researcher Benjamin S. Lambeth offers a thorough appraisal of Operation Allied Force, with a view toward shedding light both on the operation's strengths and on its most salient weaknesses.




www.rand.org










Operation Allied Force | Air & Space Forces Magazine


How airpower won the war for Kosovo.




www.airforcemag.com










Operation Allied Force (Kosovo, 1999) from Misfortunes of War: Press and Public Reactions to Civilian Deaths in Wartime on JSTOR


Operation Allied Force (Kosovo, 1999), Misfortunes of War, pp. 63-124




www.jstor.org





*11. WAR ON TERROR
GLOBAL WAR ON TERRORISM*


OpponentsVariousAlliesVariousDuration2001 - 2021OutcomeOutcome # 1: Al-Qaeda Network is dismantled (Mission Accomplished)
Outcome # 2: Afghan Taliban return to power in Afghanistan (Renaissance Diplomacy*)
Outcome # 3: Saddam regime is dismantled in Iraq (Mission Accomplished)
Outcome # 4: Qaddafi regime is dismantled in Libya (Mission Accomplished)
Outcome # 5: Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL) is dismantled across Syria and Iraq (Mission Accomplished)
Final Outcome: *American victory* (US managed to dismantle two of the most dangerous multinational terrorist groups in the world); monitoring of relevant regions continues.ControversiesAmerican prestige took a hit due to following:

1. War in Iraq is one of the most controversial developments in modern times. Critics contend that this war was unnecessary and could be avoided.
2. Involvement of The Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK) in American mission to dismantle ISIL in Syria which spiked tensions between US and Turkey lately.
*_Compromise as a solution to conflict._

Al-Qaeda Network (a multinational terrorist group) was deemed responsible for horrendous acts of terrorism on American soil on September 11, 2001. This event propelled US to launch its War On Terror to dismantle Al-Qaeda Network around the world. US also created the Department of Homeland Security to prevent terror attacks on American soil. But US decided to settle scores with perceived enemies in Iraq, Somalia, and Libya on the side.

US used drones to assassinate a large number of terrorists in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Somalia, and Yemen respectively:









Drone Warfare — The Bureau of Investigative Journalism (en-GB)


Between 2010 and 2020 the Bureau tracked US drone strikes and other covert actions in Pakistan, Afghanistan, Yemen and Somalia. The comprehensive reporting on civilian deaths helped lead to greater official transparency on targeted killing, and provided the data needed to hold the White House to...




www.thebureauinvestigates.com





The role of NSA in Drone Warfare:









The NSA’s Secret Role in the U.S. Assassination Program


The National Security Agency is using complex analysis of electronic surveillance, rather than human intelligence, as the primary method to locate targets for lethal drone strikes – an unreliable tactic that results in the deaths of innocent or unidentified people.




theintercept.com





*Associated fronts and/or engagements:-*

*11**.1. Afghanistan*


OpponentsAl-Qaeda Network (Primary)
Afghan Taliban (Secondary)OperationOperation Enduring FreedomAlliesVariousGateway to AfghanistanPakistanDuration2001 - 2021OutcomeOutcome # 1: Al-Qaeda Network is dismantled
Outcome # 2: Afghan Taliban return to power
Final Outcome: *MIXED* with US - Taliban agreement

*Toppling Taliban regime*









Toppling the Taliban


This report describes the preparations for Operation Enduring Freedom, Army operations and support activities, coalition issues, and civil-military operations in Afghanistan from October 2001 through June 2002.




www.rand.org





US applied its *AirLand Battle doctrine* to topple Taliban regime in the (October 2001 - June 2002) period.









AirLand Battle Redux: Evolutions of Air-Ground Integration from the Gulf War to Operation Iraqi Freedom


The US Armys newest approach to combined arms integration is Multi-Domain Battle, the ability to create multiple dilemmas for an adversary while securing opportunities in a contested environment. The future battlefield is characterized by challenges to the air, space, and maritime domains...



apps.dtic.mil





*Notable efforts to dismantle Al-Qaeda Network*

Pakistani contribution in times of Musharraf administration is discussed in following book:






Amazon.com: In the Line of Fire: A Memoir: 9781439150436: Musharraf, Pervez: Books


Amazon.com: In the Line of Fire: A Memoir: 9781439150436: Musharraf, Pervez: Books



www.amazon.com





---

Operation Neptune Spear






LibGuides: Special Operations Forces: Operation Neptune Spear


This research guide provides information and resources such as journal articles, book titles, websites, and government reports/papers on the subject of Special Operations Forces.




usnwc.libguides.com













How did the Osama bin Laden strike mission maintain stealth in Pakistani airspace if they flew giant Chinook helicopters in addition to t...


Dan Rosenthal's answer: The Chinooks were not known to be particularly modified for low observability in the way that the 160th SOAR “stealth” Black Hawks (I’m just gonna call them Ghosthawks, since that seems to be the most common nickname) were. They were just standard MH-47E’s at least as far ...




qr.ae







https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/01402390.2021.1933953?journalCode=fjss20








DataSpace: Bin Laden Dossier [Abbottabad Commission Report on Killing of Osama bin Laden]







dataspace.princeton.edu





This operation set in motion a chain of tragic events in Pakistan:

https://acleddata.com/2017/02/07/the-fallout-of-operation-neptune-spear/

---









The death of Hamza bin Laden and the weakness of al-Qaida


Hamza bin Laden’s death is a blow to al-Qaida’s attempts to regain its momentum and restore its position as leader of the global jihadi cause. More important, it illustrates al-Qaida’s many problems and the successes, however incomplete, of U.S. counterterrorism.




www.brookings.edu





---

US continues to monitor activity of Al-Qaeda remnants in Afghanistan and assassinated Ayman al-Zawahiri using over-the-horizon strike approach.









The Killing of al-Zawahiri: Repercussions for the Taliban


Following the drone strike against al-Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri, many variables are up in the air that could significantly alter the stability of a Taliban-controlled Afghanistan as well as the future of the al-Qaeda framework.




www.washingtoninstitute.org





*Nation Building Failure*









Why Nation-Building Failed in Afghanistan | by Daron Acemoglu - Project Syndicate


Daron Acemoglu explains why the West's top-down approach to establishing state institutions was bound to end in tears.




www.project-syndicate.org





Afghan Taliban were able to regroup in Pakistan and Iran and plot their return. Pakistan was reluctant to act against Afghan Taliban for various reasons.









Why did USA failed in Afghanistan | Complete Documentary Film by Faisal Warraich


#fsw #Afghanistan #USA▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀🌒🌒🌒 Contacts for ads and marketing📩 imfaisalwarraich@gmail.com🌒🌒🌒 Social Media🔷 Twitter https://twitter.com/FS...




www.youtube.com





Afghan Taliban demonstrated incredible proficiency in the art of insurgency warfare and continued to assert themselves as a stakeholder in Afghan political affairs. Afghan Taliban and US eventually came to an understanding in US - Taliban agreement.

*Perspective*









How the Taliban won - It will be passed down for generations, all the lost limbs and the money lost


No I have talked to them, usually they are pro-Pakistan. I am talking about the Pathans. The Pathans from Afghanistan are literally the most anti-Pakistan out of the lot... You don't need to talk to them but just watch what they say, their culture is based around hating Pakistan, Gul Khans...



defence.pk





---









Here's Who REALLY Won the War in Afghanistan


The war in Afghanistan made these people very richThis video is sponsored by BetterHelp. Get 10% off your first month of BetterHelp: https://BetterHelp.com/J...




www.youtube.com





---



University of Chicago Press Journals: Cookie absent



*References*









Air Power Vital to the Conduct of Operation Enduring Freedom


The U.S. conducted Operation Enduring Freedom from land and sea bases far from the war zone in Afghanistan. Al Qaeda's terrorist infrastructure and the Taliban regime were destroyed largely through the use of networked ground-aided air attacks that are now the cutting edge of American combat style.




www.rand.org





*Comments

1.* Afghan Taliban returned to power in Afghanistan with American nod but US has withdrawn its financial assistance to the country. Afghanistan finds itself in a period of significant economic crisis in the present.









Ten years of Afghan economic growth, reversed in just 12 months: UNDP


A year on from the Taliban takeover in Kabul, Afghanistan is gripped by “cascading crises”, including a crippled economy that humanitarian aid alone cannot address, according to a new report from the UN Development Programme (UNDP) on Wednesday.




news.un.org













One Year Later, Taliban Unable to Reverse Afghanistan’s Economic Decline


Afghanistan’s economy was already deteriorating before the Taliban takeover of the country on August 15, 2021, suffering from severe drought, the COVID-19 pandemic, declining confidence in the previous government, falling international military spending as U.S. and other foreign troops left...




www.usip.org





*3.* Pakistan continues to face security challenges emanating from Afghanistan in spite of fencing Durand Line.









As Pakistan's Afghanistan policy fails, the Afghan Taliban moves against Islamabad


Islamabad’s long standing objective—to have a dependent government in Kabul—has finally burned to the ground.




www.atlanticcouncil.org













Pakistan’s troubled ties with the Taliban


Pakistan must continue to treat Afghanistan as a policy priority, despite its own internal issues.




www.eastasiaforum.org





Pakistan insists on addressing problems of Afghanistan, nevertheless.

*11**.2. Iraq*


OpponentsSaddam regimeOperationOperation Iraqi FreedomAlliesVariousDuration2003 - 2011Outcome*US-led coalition victory* (Saddam regime is dismantled and Iraq is transformed into a Federal Parliamentary Republic)

*Analysis of how Saddam regime was toppled*






US applied its *AirLand Battle doctrine* to topple Saddam regime in 2003.









AirLand Battle Redux: Evolutions of Air-Ground Integration from the Gulf War to Operation Iraqi Freedom


The US Armys newest approach to combined arms integration is Multi-Domain Battle, the ability to create multiple dilemmas for an adversary while securing opportunities in a contested environment. The future battlefield is characterized by challenges to the air, space, and maritime domains...



apps.dtic.mil





*Fate of Saddam Hussein's two sons*









Dead: the sons of Saddam


Uday and Qusay, Saddam Hussein's sons and his most feared lieutenants, were killed yesterday in a gun battle at their hideout in the northern Iraqi town of Mosul.




www.theguardian.com





*Execution of Saddam Hussein*









How Saddam died on the gallows


Camera footage of the final minutes of Saddam Hussein released yesterday shows him being taunted by Shia hangmen and witnesses, a scene that risks increasing sectarian tension in Iraq.




www.theguardian.com





*De-baathification*






De-Baathification and Dismantling the Iraqi Army – Association for Diplomatic Studies & Training







adst.org













13 years later, Iraq passes de-Baathification law


The Iraqi parliament passed a de-Baathification law to ban any political activity by the Baath Party, but its consequences are still unknown as warnings continue about potential destabilizing effects.




www.al-monitor.com





*Reboot of Iraqi political system*

Iraq is now a Federal Parliamentary Republic:



https://iq.parliament.iq/en/



*Perspective*



https://www.jstor.org/stable/25655568








A Bitter Legacy: Lessons of De-Baathification in Iraq | International Center for Transitional Justice


Based on significant field research and interviews with the Higher National de-Baathification Commission, this report focuses on Iraq’s purge of members of Saddam Hussein’s Baath Party, which is the most well-known example of large-scale and politically based dismissals in the Middle East and...




www.ictj.org










From Prague to Baghdad: Lustration Systems and their Political Effects1 | Government and Opposition | Cambridge Core


From Prague to Baghdad: Lustration Systems and their Political Effects1 - Volume 41 Issue 3




www.cambridge.org







https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/polq.12618



*Fallujah - a case study of Urban Warfare*









Brutal Urban Combat: Battle of Fallujah (2004) | Animated History


Sign up for Bright Cellars today and save 50% off of your first 6-bottle box of wine: https://www.brightcellars.com/armchair/NEW Poster: https://store.armcha...




www.youtube.com













Battle of Fallujah - Phantom Fury - MCA


Battle study package for the Battle of Fallujah - Operation Vigilant Resolve includes articles, maps, videos, podcasts, and other resources.




mca-marines.org










Operation Phantom Fury: The Assault and Capture of Fallujah, Iraq: Camp, Dick: Amazon.com: Books


Operation Phantom Fury: The Assault and Capture of Fallujah, Iraq [Camp, Dick] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Operation Phantom Fury: The Assault and Capture of Fallujah, Iraq



www.amazon.com





*Sadr City - a case study of Urban Warfare*









Urban Warfare


The authors identify factors critical to the coalition victory over Jaish al-Mahdi in the 2008 Battle of Sadr City and describe a new model for dealing with insurgent control of urban areas.




www.rand.org





*References*









Operation Iraqi Freedom and the Future of the U.S. Military
 

Iraq Memo #17 by Michael E. O'Hanlon for the Saban Center (6/19/03)




www.brookings.edu













Iraq War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Comments*

While US has reshaped political landscape of Iraq, this war has also allowed Iran to make political inroads into Iraq to counter-check American influence in this region. This situation has opened a new chapter of conflict in this region by extension.









Iran’s Networks of Influence - Chapter Four: Iraq


Iraq continues to pose a threat to Iranian national security, which is why Iran is intent on shaping Iraq’s domestic politics and strategic orientation.




 www.iiss.org





*11**.3. Libya*


OpponentsQaddafi regimeOperationOperation Odyssey DawnAlliesVariousDuration2011 (7 months)Outcome*US-led coalition victory* (Qaddafi regime is dismantled)

*Fate of Muammar Qaddafi*









Gaddafi's last words as he begged for mercy: 'What did I do to you?'


As National Transitional Council fighters fought their way into Sirte, radio intercepts spoke of 'an asset' in the besieged city. But no one knew until the final moments that the deposed dictator was within their grasp




www.theguardian.com













The Air Strike That Led To The Capture (And Subsequent Killing) Of Muammar Gaddafi 10 Years Ago Today


On this day in 2011, an air strike by NATO aircraft contributed to the capture of Col. Gaddafi. Here's how it went. Although NATO’s Operation Unified




theaviationist.com





*References*









Airpower in the Libyan Civil War


In 2011, a coalition of nations waged a war against Muammar Qaddafi's regime that reversed the tide of Libya's civil war. The intervention's central element was a relatively small air campaign. What lessons did each nation glean from the experience?




www.rand.org













Operation Odyssey Dawn - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Comments*

US conducted a shadow war to defeat ISIL elements in Sirte in 2016.









The U.S. Has Conducted 550 Drone Strikes in Libya Since 2011 — More Than in Somalia, Yemen, or Pakistan


Libya has served as a laboratory for new drone warfare tactics.




theintercept.com





*11**.4. Islamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL)*


OpponentsIslamic State of Iraq and Levant (ISIL)OperationOperation Inherent ResolveAlliesVariousDuration2014 - 2021Outcome*US-led coalition victory* (ISIL is dismantled)

This operation is a COIN masterpiece involving calculative application of local partners and Air Power to counter a formidable multinational terrorist network. The operation also underscore the commitment of local partners to do the needful.

*Main thread*









Mapping the kinetic aspect of the Operation Inherent Resolve to defeat ISIL (Updated)


"At its peak, IS ruled over 88,000 sq km (34,000 sq miles) stretching across the Iraq-Syria border." - BBC https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-47210891 https://www.wilsoncenter.org/article/timeline-the-rise-spread-and-fall-the-islamic-state ------ OPERATION INHERENT RESOLVE...



defence.pk





*Perspective*

ISIL defectors explain how ISIL emerged and managed its operations:



https://www.jstor.org/stable/26297733#metadata_info_tab_contents



*References*






Degrade and Destroy: The Inside Story of the War Against the Islamic State, from Barack Obama to Donald Trump: Gordon, Michael R.: 9780374279899: Amazon.com: Books


Degrade and Destroy: The Inside Story of the War Against the Islamic State, from Barack Obama to Donald Trump [Gordon, Michael R.] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Degrade and Destroy: The Inside Story of the War Against the Islamic State, from Barack Obama to Donald Trump



www.amazon.com













Operation Inherent Resolve


This report, which outlines four battles within Operation Inherent Resolve (OIR) and reviews U.S. ground force contributions to those battles, is intended to address gaps both in analysis and in the common understanding of OIR.




www.rand.org





*Comments

1.* US established the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) bloc to help counter ISIL in Syria but this development led to tensions between US and Turkey due to involvement of PKK in SDF.






Istanbul bombing: Turkiye 'rejects' US condolences hours before G20 summit


who is going to attack Israel without American protection? Dubai with Burj Khalifa? almost all Arab countries are Israeli allies and those that are hostile cant even protect theirown Capitals. Once US leaves, those countries will change stances in a heartbeat, they still hate Israel, they may...



defence.pk





*2.* Iran-led forces also fought ISIL but independently.









While U.S.-Led Forces Dropped Bombs, Iran Waged Its Own Covert Campaign Against the Islamic State


In many ways, the Iranian intelligence campaign against ISIS mirrored the U.S. strategy for dealing with Iraq.




theintercept.com





*3.* US continues to monitor situation in Syria.

------ ------ ------

The US has also defined modern warfare concepts for the rest of the world to emulate (if possible) or study at minimum.

*Modern Warfare Theories: *


Theory of Limited WarMajor Michael Cannon



https://www.jstor.org/stable/45346483











The Theory of Limited War


Until 1991 the theory of limited war was shaped by the experience of two critical conflicts — Korea and Vietnam. Korea was responsible for a concept geared to an east-west confrontation and dependent on the limitation of objectives in order to have any...




link.springer.com





The US adopted this theory to plan and fight multiple limited-scale wars in post World War II times.


Energy-Maneuverability TheoryColonel John BoydThe OODA LoopColonel John Boyd

Boyd understood that victory in aerial engagements did not go to the faster or higher-flying aircraft but to the pilot whose aircraft had superior sustained turn performance, allowing maneuvers behind the prey. Boyd's Energy-Maneuverability Theory analysed how well an aircraft could change energy states involving speed, acceleration, kinetic and potential energy.









Ft. Leavenworth: John Boyd and Air Power Theory


Christopher Johnson, Assistant Professor at U.S. Army Command and General Staff College in Fort Leavenworth, joins us for a conversation on the unsung yet le...




www.youtube.com





Boyd's the OODA Loop is a tool that explains how individuals and organizations can succeed in uncertain and chaotic environments. Boyd perceived four elements of command and control. These functions form the core of Boyd’s research of commanders and armies at war. In a dynamic environment, competitors with superior OODA capability out-think and out-maneuver lesser opponents. The model applies to fighter aircraft, military organizations, and private business.









The Ultimate Guide to the OODA Loop


The OODA loop was a tool developed by military strategist John Boyd to explain how individuals and organizations can win in uncertain and chaotic environment...




www.youtube.com





Boyd's the OODA Loop provides the basis for Maneuver Warfare Theory and conceptualization of the (battle-tested) AirLand Battle Doctrine which was successfully applied on two separate occasions such as in 1991 to liberate Kuwait and in 2003 to topple Saddam regime in Iraq.

*Modern Battle Doctrines:*


Active Defense DoctrineGeneral DePuy1976AirLand Battle DoctrineGeneral Donn A. Starry1982Multi Domain Operations DoctrineLt Gen Norman Seip2017

Towards Multi-Domain Operations Doctrine?









Distinctly Different Doctrine: Why Multi-Domain Operations Isn’t AirLand Battle 2.0


Those who have watched the Army’s concept for Multi-Domain Operations evolve since the fall of 2017 have experienced an odd sense of d




www.ausa.org













Complexity and Design Leadership: The Design of Active Defense and AirLand Battle Doctrines


After the Vietnam War, the US Army faced a complex adaptive problem. Plagued with ebbing confidence after failing to secure a victory in Vietnam, low readiness levels due to personnel cutbacks and lagging modernization, and a waning budget necessitated by the economy and receding popular support...



apps.dtic.mil













Multi-Domain Operations: Bridging the Gaps for Dominance


This article will take a quick look at how warfare has evolved and why we have headed toward the multi-domain operations (MDO) doctrine. Additionally, the article provides a framework as a rudimentary



www.airuniversity.af.edu













Multi-domain operations in the future battlespace


With diplomatic tensions and conflict commanding the world’s attention, it is clear that a new age of military operations beckons.




www.army-technology.com













The Army and Multi-Domain Operations: Moving Beyond AirLand Battle


Dennis Wille explains the evolution of AirLand battle in the Army and where Army doctrine could take us next.




www.newamerica.org













Multi-Domain Operations/Joint All-Domain Operations


Future battles won’t be fought on a single battlefield. They’ll be multi-domain—fought from sea, space, cyber, and air all at the same time.




www.lockheedmartin.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## scope

Don't forget these wars to topple democratically elected governments.

Killing-Hope-C-I-Interventions-II--Updated/dp/1567512526/

and here are some lies to do it

Going to War: Unraveling the Tangled Web of American Pretext Stratagems (1846-1989)
http://coat.ncf.ca/articles/links/how_to_start_a_war.htm






edit: added image for easy reference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

@scope 

Thanks for your input. I will examine it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

First and Second Babary War...
The US vs N.Africans (Morrocco/ALgeria/Tunis/Tripolitania...)


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

LeGenD said:


> @scope
> 
> Thanks for your input. I will examine it.



North Vietnam? France? Greece? Australia?...


----------



## Gomig-21

LeGenD said:


> United States of America (USA) has fought many wars during the course of its existence. This thread provides an overview of these wars and their respective outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: *I will continue to update this thread with relevant information and data.
> 
> *BIBLIOGRAPHY:-*
> 
> http://www.historycentral.com/wars.html
> 
> *1. REVOLUTIONARY WAR*
> 
> Opponent: British Empire*
> 
> Duration: 1775 - 1783 (8 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: American victory (significant territorial gains and the *Treaty of Paris*)
> 
> _"The Treaty of Paris of 1783, negotiated between the United States and Great Britain, ended the revolutionary war and recognized American independence. The Continental Congress named a five-member commission to negotiate a treaty–John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, John Jay, Thomas Jefferson, and Henry Laurens. Laurens, however, was captured by a British warship and held in the Tower of London until the end of the war, and Jefferson did not leave the United States in time to take part in the negotiations. Thus, they were conducted by Adams, Franklin, and Jay." _
> 
> FYI: http://www.history.com/topics/american-revolution/treaty-of-paris
> 
> Map of the original USA after the Treaty of Paris (1783):-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_USA is the only former colony of the mighty British Empire that fought for its independence and accomplished its objective in this manner. American (settlers) were good at fighting on average and decided to formulate a separate nation due to mistreatment from the British._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, territorial disputes with the British and Spanish were far from settled yet which led to additional wars in the region.
> 
> *2. WAR OF 1812*
> 
> Opponent: British Empire*
> 
> Duration: 1812 - 1815 (3 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: American victory (significant territorial gains)
> 
> *_USA actually fought a 3-front war with the British, Red Indian tribes and the Spanish to snatch additional territories by force. _
> 
> Notable facts: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-10-things-you-didnt-know-about-the-war-of-1812-102320130/
> 
> *NOTE:* This is the only war in history in which an opponent managed to burn White House (the centre of American politics and power) to the ground.
> 
> *3. MEXICAN - AMERICAN WAR*
> 
> Opponent: Mexican Empire
> 
> Duration: 1848 - 1846 (2 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: American victory (significant territorial gains and the *Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo*)
> 
> _"The Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo, signed on February 2, 1848, ended the Mexican-American War in favor of the United States. The war had begun almost two years earlier, in May 1846, over a territorial dispute involving Texas. The treaty added an additional 525,000 square miles to United States territory, including the including the land that makes up all or parts of present-day Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah and Wyoming. Mexico also gave up all claims to Texas and recognized the Rio Grande as America’s southern boundary."_
> 
> FYI: http://www.history.com/topics/treaty-of-guadalupe-hidalgo
> 
> Mexican Empire before the war:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expansion of USA over time:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. CIVIL WAR*
> 
> Belligerents: Union vs. Confederate*
> 
> Duration: 1861 - 1865 (4 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: Union victory
> 
> *_Americans turned their guns on each other this time (over the issue of legitimacy of slavery) and a brutal civil war ensued; bloodiest war in the history of USA and also its darkest chapter._
> *
> 5. SPANISH - AMERICAN WAR*
> 
> Opponent: Spanish Empire*
> 
> Duration: 1898 (3 straight months)
> 
> Outcome: American victory (liberation of Cuba, Puerto Rico and the Philippines)
> 
> *_This is the first example of power projection of USA outside its borders. USA was able to cement its reputation as a "world power" by liberating several colonies of the Spanish Empire from its clutches - one of the greatest in the world for centuries.
> _
> *6. WORLD WAR I*
> 
> Opponent: Axis bloc (Germany; Austria-Hungary; Ottoman Empire; and satellites)*
> 
> Duration: 1914 - 1918 (4 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: Allied victory and the *Treaty of Versailles*
> 
> FYI: http://www.history.com/topics/world-war-i/u-s-entry-into-world-war-i
> 
> *_American intervention in 1917 ensured victory of Allied bloc (Russia; France; British Empire; and satellites) over Axis powers. Over 2 million American troops were deployed on the front-lines to help turn the tide. However, American intervention was restricted to the battlefield across Europe.
> _
> *7. WORLD WAR II*
> 
> Opponent: Axis bloc (Germany; Italy; Japan; and satellites)*
> 
> Duration: 1939 - 1945 (6 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: Allied victory (occupations and subsequent reconditioning of Axis powers such as Italy, Germany and Japan)
> 
> *_Japanese assault on Pearl Harbor in 1941 set the stage for American intervention in this war, leading to counter-assault on Japanese positions across the Pacific since 1942 and on the Wehrmacht since 1943. US-led armies ensured the downfall of Axis bloc across the world by 1945. Largely independent struggles of the Soviet Union and the British Empire against the Axis bloc benefited considerably from the American "lend-lease Act."
> _
> Details of the American Lend-Lease Act: https://historyplex.com/lend-lease-act-1941-facts-summary-significance
> 
> *8. COLD WAR*
> 
> Opponents: Soviet Union and satellites (North Korea; Cuba; Vietnam; Afghanistan and Iraq)
> 
> Duration: 1947 - 1991 (44 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: American victory (bankruptcy and dissolution of the Soviet Union)*
> 
> *_Victory in this prolonged conflict came at a cost with two major setbacks during the course of struggles against the forces of Communism such as in North Korea due to intervention of China and in Vietnam due to assistance of both China and the Soviet Union to the Vietcong. _
> 
> FYI: http://www.history.com/topics/cold-war/cold-war-history
> 
> *Associated fronts and/or engagements:-*
> 
> *8.1. North Korea*
> 
> Duration: 1950 - 1953 (3 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: US-led coalition stalemate (liberation of South Korea but failure of subsequent occupation of North Korea due to intervention of China)
> 
> *8.2. Cuban Missile Crises*
> 
> Duration: 1962 (13 days)
> 
> Outcome: American (diplomatic) victory (Soviet Union agreed to remove its nuclear umbrella from Cuba in-exchange of assurance from the USA to not invade Cuba and denuclearize Turkey)
> 
> FYI: http://www.history.com/topics/cold-war/cuban-missile-crisis
> 
> *8.3. Vietnam*
> 
> Duration: 1955 - 1975 (20 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: US-led coalition defeat (USA abandoned South Vietnam to its fate which led to its annexation by communist Vietcong in 1975)
> 
> *8.4. Afghanistan*
> 
> Duration: 1979 - 1989 (10 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: Allied (proxy) victory (USA made the war unwinnable for the Soviet Union in Afghanistan by providing massive assistance to the Mujahideen with collaboration of Pakistan; *Geneva Accords of 1988*)
> 
> *8.5. Iraq*
> 
> Duration: 1999 - 1991 (1 straight year)
> 
> Outcome: US-led coalition victory (liberation of Kuwait)
> 
> FYI: http://www.history.com/topics/persian-gulf-war
> 
> *9. WAR ON TERROR*
> 
> Opponents: rogue regimes and asymmetric militias
> 
> Duration: 2001 - ???
> 
> Outcome: ongoing*
> 
> *_Terrorism-related incidents in the New York City on September 11, 2001 brought to forefront a new form of threat to peace and stability of countries across the world - a multinational militia known as Al-Qaeda Network was declared responsible for the attacks and a new chapter of violence opened consequently. During the course of this war, several regimes toppled and militias neutralized so far. _
> 
> Highlights of this war include:
> 
> 
> Blitzkrieg model invasion to oust Saddam Hussein and his regime from power in Iraq in 2013.
> Operation Neptune Spear to assassinate Osama Bin Laden (and his allies) in the Pakistani city of Abbottabad in 2011.
> Intervention of NATO in Libya to oust Muammar Qaddafi and his regime from power in Libya in support of Libyan Rebels in 2011.
> 
> *Associated fronts and/or engagements:-*
> 
> *9.1. Afghanistan*
> 
> Opponents: Taliban (Active); ISIS-K (Active); and Al-Qaeda Network (Nuetralized)
> 
> Duration: 2001 - ???
> 
> Outcome: ongoing
> 
> *9.2. Iraq*
> 
> Opponent: Saddam Hussein and his regime
> 
> Duration: 2003 - 2011 (8 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: US-led coalition victory (Chapter of Saddam Hussein closed and subsequent Democratic Reforms in Iraq)
> 
> *9.3. Libya*
> 
> Opponent: Muammar Qaddafi and his regime
> 
> Duration: 2011 (7 straight months)
> 
> Outcome: US-led coalition victory (Chapter of Muammar Qaddafi closed)
> 
> *9.4. Operation Inherent Resolve (Iraq and Syria)*
> 
> Opponent: Caliphate of ISIS
> 
> Duration: 2014 - 2017* (3 straight years)
> 
> Outcome: US-led coalition victory (Collapse of ISIS movement in Iraq and Syria in 2017)
> 
> FYI: http://www.inherentresolve.mil/
> 
> *Operation not concluded at official capacity yet.



Some historical studies put the Civil War death toll closer to 600,000 rather that just under 500K. Either way, it was the bloodiest war the US has fought in its history. An interesting dynamic to that thought.


----------



## LeGenD

Main post is updated and expanded.


----------

